# 3038e PTO Won't Engage



## REA_Green_Tractor_Driver (7 mo ago)

I was using my rotary cutter on the grass beside my driveway; I stopped it for a minute to dismount and clear some debris out of the way. When I tried to re-engage the PTO, nothing happened. The switch is a rocker type on the right fender, with a light in it to indicate that the PTO is engaged. The switch did not light up, none of the indications that the PTO was engaged were on the instrument panel, and the shaft did not spin. I'm guessing it's either a bad switch or solenoid / relay. Any suggestions on how to determine which one is the culprit?
Thanks!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum REA. Have you popped the switch out to see if it has a loose connection?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Check fuses. Do you have power to the rocker switch??


----------



## REA_Green_Tractor_Driver (7 mo ago)

Thanks for the tips! I finally got back to the farm to try these. I have power to the switch, the fuses are good, and the switch is good. It could be the seat sensor; I'm checking that out. I'm tempted to bypass it as it does tend to be aggravating when I shift in the seat to look around or redistribute my weight when on a slope.


----------

